# Starting Bush Hogging Business



## Guy5055 (Sep 20, 2011)

Hey guys, as a new tractor owner I been looking into ways to make some extra side money with my new favorite toy. Since I already have an old 3 point type 7' Hardee bush hog, I was thinking about starting a bush hogging business. I have only found 2 websites with any info so far...

Home | How to start your own bush hogging business
How to Start a Bush Hog Business | Small Business - Chron.com

Does anyone know of any other websites? I just want to get as much info and as many different opinions as possible? I think that my Hardee will be okay to start, and it looks like I might be able to rent any other stuff I need. Just trying to piece everything together. Thanks for any help or info guys!


----------



## Guy5055 (Sep 20, 2011)

Judging by the input on other forums, the going rate for bush hogging sways a good deal of money based on location. Some family in Florida seems to agree with the prices quoted in the articles while some on other forums angrily deny anyone could ever work for that rate? Still havent really found any other good sites though.


----------

